# Where to get KCNC parts in the USA?



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

i'm interested in some KCNC parts because they are super light and pretty cheap, for the weight. I have one of their MTB handlebars and it is indeed light. I haven't used it much, but i think it'll hold for my weight and my road riding.

Where can i get?


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

fairwheelbikes.com


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

They're cheap enough on ebay, just factor in 2 weeks for them to get to you from Asia.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Search here on the site for Dirtboy. :thumbsup:


----------



## lionheartdds (Mar 24, 2007)

ebay ebay ebay
even the ones from asia ship pretty quick. I've gotten them in 10 days most of the time.


----------



## scooter916 (Apr 8, 2009)

+1 for fairwheel, jason is super heplfull and keep your money in the US


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Token is just as good as KCNC...


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

fairwheels is ok but you pay more. Ebay for me though. Can find kcnc stuff pretty cheap.


----------



## woz (Dec 26, 2005)

Not that I have anything against ebay, I shop there myself sometimes for certain stuff. However it is worth mentioning that Kcnc products bought on ebay do not have a warranty, regardless of what a seller may claim. It's not just Kcnc either, Reynolds, Easton, Zipp, Ritchey, the list goes on and on. 

In some cases it's probably a no brainer, but in others when items start to get lighter and potential warranty issues could arise it does sometimes become more of a value to purchase through your local authorized dealer.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

Dealer list:

http://kcnc-usa.com/content/category/2/15/53/


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Speaking of KCNC, I just bought a top cap on ebay lastnight.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

I've got their skewers but the front one squeaks when I get out of the saddle to climb... It's annoying.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

What do you guys think of the KCNC Ti Pro seatpost? 152g @ 27.2x350mm. $90 shipped. Its lighter than FSA K Force @ $150

Is a KCNC Cockpit (post/stem/bars) noobsauce and whack?


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

skyliner1004 said:


> What do you guys think of the KCNC Ti Pro seatpost? 152g @ 27.2x350mm. $90 shipped. Its lighter than FSA K Force @ $150
> 
> Is a KCNC Cockpit (post/stem/bars) noobsauce and whack?


Click on my NRS pic link below for answer if you'd like. Works like a charm.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

What do you guys think of the KCNC Ti Pro seatpost? 152g @ 27.2x350mm. $90 shipped. Its lighter than FSA K Force @ $150

Is a KCNC Cockpit (post/stem/bars) noobsauce and whack?


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

been200mph said:


> Click on my NRS pic link below for answer if you'd like. Works like a charm.


i see that KCNC Ti Pro seatpost, what else u got there?


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

skyliner1004 said:


> i see that KCNC Ti Pro seatpost, what else u got there?


As to KCNC parts, just the post.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

been200mph said:


> As to KCNC parts, just the post.


can you feel any vibration//harshness between the titanium (KCNC) seatpost and any other carbon fiber seatpost?

Does the KCNC Ti post cause any creaking @ the saddle, or the seatpost clamp or anywhere?


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

skyliner1004 said:


> can you feel any vibration//harshness between the titanium (KCNC) seatpost and any other carbon fiber seatpost?
> 
> Does the KCNC Ti post cause any creaking @ the saddle, or the seatpost clamp or anywhere?


Well, it's on a full-suspension bike so I can't say I notice any difference in material. I just felt that a metal post may be more to my liking offroad where it really gets a thrashing. That said, the previous USE Alien carbon post never gave me trouble, ever. Dating back to '99 when it was in another f/s bike. No creaking. I use friction paste on the post though. No creaking at the saddle. Once ridden a few times with retorque of the saddle bolts it was good to go and has been hands-off.


----------

